# 99 Maxima ecm interchangeable with 01 pathfinder?



## amc05021224 (Jun 28, 2020)

I need a new Engine Computer Module ECU + Immo. I found one on Ebay for a 2001 pathfinder and I'm trying to determine if it is in fact interchangeable with my 99 maxima. Please help. Thanks for your time and consideration.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

No, they aren't. There were at least five different ECM's available for the 99 Maxima, alone. Some of the determining factors were transmission and emissions certification. Is it repairable? If so, try Circuit Board Medics.


----------

